# Lan mit zwei Pc`s



## Iwein (17. Januar 2002)

Kann mir ma jemand sagen warum ich kein Lan mit 2 Pc hinbekomm. Ich hab 2 Netzwerkkarten beide angeschlossen und mit Windows-Netzwerk Assistent oder so eingerichtet. Aber beide Pc`s finden sich net. Hab sogar das richtige Kabel. Wenn ich einen Poert anschließ,mit dem richtigen Kabel, dann hab ich kein Problem. Auch net mit Nullmodemkabel^^ 

Hoffentlich kann mir einer helfen.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

*"umgebungsvariablen..."*

also hast du die kabel mit einem koax kabel oder mit nem twisted pair vernetzt ? hast du einen hub oder sind die pc's direkt verbunden ???

koax => bnc stecker => diese runden halt mit endwiderständen und so

twisted pair => rj45 stecker => die eckigen die wie isdn stecker sind.

bei einem twisted pair lan ist zu beachten das man zwei pc's direkt (ohne hub) nur dann vernetzten kann, wenn man ein sogenanntes crossover kabel benutzt.

aber schreib doch einfach mal, wie das bei dir zu hause so aussieht.

greetz leuchte


----------



## Iwein (17. Januar 2002)

*Lan*

Habs mit so nem viereckigen Kabel verbunden und die im Pc Geschäft hamm mir gesagt dass es für 2 Pc`s is. Hab ne 10/100 karte und ne 10 karte.


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

mmm dann währe jetzt nur noch zu überprüfen ob das wirklich ein crossover kabel ist.

hast du denn auch das ipx/spx protokoll installiert, ohne das finden sich die rechner unter windows nicht und wenn du die datei und druckerfreigabe mal aktivierst, das schadet auch nicht.


----------



## Naj-Zero (17. Januar 2002)

das mit ipx stimmt so nicht ganz, ich habe seit win98 kein ipx mehr, es funzt aber trotzdem..
du solltest vielleicht mal die ip-addressen bei TCP/IPüberprüfen. die offziell für lans freigegebenen sind 192.168.[0-255].[0-255]
die erstem drei zahlen (meist 192.168.0) müssen bei beiden pcs gleich sein.
subnet mask sollte 255.255.255.0 sein
ansonsten wüsste ich gern die windows versionen beider pcs.

ob es an TCP/IP oder am kabel liegt kannst du ganz leicht in der eingabeaufforderung ("dos-box") prüfen:
gib einfach den befehl "ping" gefolgt von der ip-addresse des anderen pcs
beispiel: "ping 192.168.0.1"
wenn alle pakete angekommen sind kann es nur noch am windows netzwerk liegen, spiele etc. könnt ihr trotzdem benutzen


----------



## Tim C. (17. Januar 2002)

das mit dem ping auf lan rechner geht aber auch nur einwandfrei wenn man keine dfü verbindungen drauf hat, die erfahrung habe ich so gemacht.

wenn bei den ip adressen der zwei rechner, auch der dritte block verschieden ist und nicht nur der vierte dann müsste doch eigentlich die subnetmask auf 255.255.0.0 oder nicht ???
war das nicht so, dass bei der subnetmask die blöcke dafür stehen, ob und in welchem rahmen die zugreifbaren ip adressen da variieren dürfen ???

und meine erfahrung ist wirklich, ohne ipx finden sich rechner nicht in der windows netzwerkumgebung.


----------



## Naj-Zero (17. Januar 2002)

das mit der dfü-verbindung stimmt meines wissens nur, wenn sie aktiv ist, aber man kann sie ja auch mal für 10 sekunden abstellen 

wegen den ip-addressen hab ich mal was gelesen, aber wozu unnötig kompliziert machen? is ja hier nicht der fall, das mehr als 255 pcs verwendet werden


----------



## Iwein (18. Januar 2002)

*Lan*

Meine Windows Version is auf beiden Rechnern(ein 700Duron + 1800XP)WinMe mit den neusten updates(hoffe ich). Ich werd eure Tipps ma testen und fragen wenn noch was unklar is .
Thx schon ma.

Noch was: Geile Sektion(LAN)


----------



## Daniel Toplak (18. Januar 2002)

Also zu den IP-Adressen ist es ganz wichtig, daß du beim letzten Byte nicht 0 oder 255 verwendest, denn 0 ist das Netzwerk selbst und 255 wird nur für Broadcast verwendet.

Mal kurz die Anleitung:

PC1
IP:  192.168.0.1
Sub: 255.255.255.0

PC1
IP:  192.168.0.2
Sub: 255.255.255.0

Außerdem ist es wichtig, das du die Netzwerkkarten an ein Protokoll bindest IPX/SPX ist nicht notwendig. Also mit TCP/IP geht das auf alle Fälle. Die IP-Adressen werden dann an die Netzwerkkarte gebunden. Und dann noch Datei- und Druckerfreigabe installieren, damit du auch Daten zw. den PC's austauschen kannst. Wichtig ist auch, daß sich beide PC's in der selben Arbeitsgruppe befinden (gleicher Name).
Zu dem Kabel: Du musst auf jedem Fall wissen ob du ein Crossover (verdrehtes) Kabel hast, sonst kannst du noch soviel richtig eingestellt haben, aber es geht kommt kein Bit durch. Normale Patchkabel darfst du nur mit einem Hub, Bridge, Switch oder Router verwenden.

Gruss Homer


----------



## Iwein (19. Januar 2002)

*Thx*

Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben


----------



## Flame (22. Januar 2002)

*hmm*

auch wenns jetzt laufen sollte.

aber: das mit den dfü verbindungen ist mir neu.  ich hatte mal die erfahrung gemacht und min 2 tage verblembert weil ich die netzwerkkarten nicht auf plug&play gestellt hatte. der hatte mir zwar keinen fehler angezeigt, doch sah der immer nur einen pc. also in eine richtung. auch der shit ping funzte nich richtig. dann kam ich auf die gloreiche idee und fragte mich, was all die proggs auf der diskette zusagen haben. und siehe da. es funzte. 

da für viele games einfach ne ip benötigt wird. grad wenn man nen lanserver aufmacht.


----------



## galdasc (13. Februar 2002)

*beim thema*

wo wir gerade schon mal dabei sind...
mein ME rechner findet meinen XP rechner net (ab und zu auch umgekehrt nicht, in willkürlichen Abständen, ohne große, systemnahe Veränderungen vorher :-(). pingen geht, aber in der netzwerkumgebung/computer suchen tut sich nichts (pc kann nicht gefunden werden oder ähnliches).ip's hab ich vergeben (192.168.0.1/192.168.0.100) und subnetmask 255.255.255.0. ich hab auch IPX installiert ;-). und datei- und druckerfr... aber ES TUT SICH NICHTS!!! BITTE BITTE HELFT MIR!!! IT'S URGENT!

Ich hab mal gehört, dass XP(?nt?) lieber auf netbeui (oder wars netBIOS) kommuniziert. könnt ihr mich da auchmal bitte ein bisschen aufklären, was das so ist und was beide bewirken, bzw. ob das überhaupt stimmt.

schon mal danke im voraus

cu

post scriptum: kann jemand SEHR GUT vb-netzwerk programmierung???


----------



## dfd1 (11. März 2002)

Ich habe keine Probleme. Bei meinem Netzwerk sind 3 PC angeschlossen (2x WinXP, 1xWin 98) und habe bis jetzt noch NIE Probleme gehabt


----------



## Dommas (24. März 2002)

Hi all

Bei mir gibt's auch ein Problem. Ich habe 2 PCs Peer-to-Peer mit RJ45 zusammengeschlossen und (unter Win XP) auf beiden PCs den Windows-Assistenten "Kleines Firmen- oder Heimnetzwerk" einrichten ausgeführt. PC 1 hat die IP 192.168.0.1, PC 2 hat .0.2. Beide sind in der Arbeitsgruppe LAN und die Datei/Druckerfreigabe ist aktiviert. Bevor ich den PC 1 formatiert habe, klappte alles wunderbar. Jetzt nicht mehr. Was zu sagen ist: Spielen kann ich, so erkennen sich die PCs. Bei Daten aber heisst es, der Netzwerk-Pfad wurde nicht gefunden.
Was könnte da los sein?

MfG, Dommas


----------



## Dommas (4. April 2002)

Hallo?...

Weiss denn niemand Antwort auf meine Frage?


----------



## Tim C. (4. April 2002)

finden die sich lediglich inner netzwerkumgebung nicht oder haste auch schonmal probiert in die adresszeile vom arbeitsplatz \\<pcname>\ einzugeben ?


----------



## Dommas (5. April 2002)

Ja, leider funktioniert es so auch nicht...


----------



## dfd1 (5. April 2002)

Schau mal, ob überall die Dateien/Druckerfreigabe aktiviert ist... Tippe darauf...


----------



## Dommas (5. April 2002)

Meinst du damit einfach das Freigeben bestimmter Laufwerke oder so? Also ich kann ja ein Laufwerk rechtsklicken und dann in den Eigenschaften freigeben. Meinst Du das? Oder muss ich da noch an einem anderen Ort was freigeben?


----------

